# Barcelona, possibly moving to...



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm currently in discussion with a company in Barcelona about me taking a job there. So I have a bunch of questions. From reading lots here, and around the internet, I've figured out some non-essential information, such as that Barcelona is not as cheap as other parts, Telefonica are to be avoided at all costs, and that all of you are trying to figure out Sky telly boxes...

Anyone have a link for a good tax calculator? I've googled and the ones I've found look dodgy (as in, I've entered my current salary in Ireland and got incorrect results).

What's the situation about salaries - if Barcelona is more expensive than 'Spain' why are salaries not higher?

Is 'downtown' Barcelona expensive for renting? If so, where do people live? 

Transport - any links for secondhand car/van sales?

Siesta/Long lunch is just what they tell the tourists, isn't it? Come on, tell me...

Thanks,
Jim.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jimkennedy said:


> Siesta/Long lunch is just what they tell the tourists, isn't it? Come on, tell me...
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim.


Hi Jim

The queries regarding taxes as an EMPLOYED person, I can't really help you with but I am certain someone will be around soon who will. Equally, Barcelona is not an area I am familiar with (other than as a tourist), but others will no doubt advice.

As for siestas however... nope it isn't something they just tell tourists. Years ago (before airconditioning in offices etc), pretty much everything in Spain closed for 3 hours or so in the afternoon and then re-opened until 8 or 9 in the evening. I guess because it simply was too hot to work in the afternoon.

As european influence kicks in (and ari conditioning is almost everywhere) this is changing and many businesses, shops, and offices remain open throughout.

Still to this day however, many Spaniards (especillay in the summer) stick to the siesta tradition. In my village, between 2 and 4.30 you can't do anything - everywehre closes. The banks often only do half days too!

Personally I hated it when I first came to spain but now I have adjusted I love it. I too sometimes even get to have a little nap in the afternoon and nobody cares because they don't expect to be able to contact you at siesta time (the spaniards anyway). Also, generally finishing work at 5 6 or 7, i can usually nip out and get jobs done after work! Walking down the streets shopping late evening is so much more comfortable in summer!

I think the cities are becoming much more 9-5 now but yes, siestas are very real!

I hope all works out for you - good luck!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimkennedy said:


> Siesta/Long lunch is just what they tell the tourists, isn't it? Come on, tell me...
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim.


Very real in Andalucia, it's just too hot to do anything in the afternoon! But Catalonia (or Catalunya as you will learn to call it) is more like the rest of Europe, in more ways than one.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jim,

You might not need a car, there is a superb metro system. Perhaps because of this most of the population seem to live in the suburbs last time I was there I stayed in the suburbs. It appeared to be a lot cheaper especially the small restaurants.

Regarding Telefonica, we have had a superb service from them, phone, cable T.V. (Imagen) and A.S.D.L. I am told that this is because I live on a small island and they have no where to hide.

Why not try a visit to Barcelona, it is an incredible city,

Hepa


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Siesta/Long lunch is just what they tell the tourists, isn't it? Come on, tell me...

Thanks,
Jim.[/QUOTE]

...Oh, how much you have yet to learn ....


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

OK, regarding the siesta: this is a fable in many cases here. There are indeed business (estate agents, some smaller shops, restaurants) that close during the afternoon and re-open in the late afternoon. However, bigger restaurants and shops and about everything in tourist-swamped areas will stay open all afternoon, exceptions of course exist. If you're working in a company, a lot will depend on what exactly you're doing. If you deal with foreign customers over the phone for example, you cannot take a siesta because the customer often doesn't know you're in Spain and thus will call at the times that he is used to in his home country.


As for pricing: I do think salaries here are higher than in some other parts of Spain, but I don't dare to say for sure. Fact is that this city is overpriced, although this is one of the only downsides of BCN. Squatting empty houses is very common practice in some areas both downtown (Ciutat Vella) and in some suburbs, and many people share a flat to somewhat limit the expenses. 

Actually, living downtown is cheaper than living out of the center, as odd as it may sound. This is because the area known as Ciutat Vella (the city center) is a maze of small narrow alleys with very old houses that often contain small flats, no elevators, and without saying they're in bad state you can see they're old houses. If you move a bit out of the center towards the barrios Eixample and Gracia you'll see modern spacious flats with all modernities you can think of, plus slightly more quiet than downtown. Hence these quarters are actually more expensive than life in the city center. But be prepared that the city center is a labyrinth of little alleys and that the houses are really old ; it is charming to see and very authentic, but you'll have a few issues now and then (the flats are small, there's usually no elevator, it can be quite loud outside, air conditioning and heating are not omnipresent, and if winters get windy and cold electricity supply can be gone for a few hours)

Once outside of Barcelona, in the suburbs that are not part of the city proper in legal terms, I heard prices are much cheaper. If you don't mind the public transport for attending any type of event, then this may be a good idea for you. If you want to live in the city proper, Ciutat Vella will be slightly cheaper than the more newly built neighbourhoods.

One thing: BCN has a reputation of being the most unsafe city in Europe in terms of pickpockets and non-violent crime. While I did once see a woman whose purse was stolen in the street at night (I tried to alarm the police a few meters further but they couldn't retrieve the thieves in the maze of alleys) I personally have not had issues yet, despite living in the Ciutat Vella and with squatters nearby. Obviously it can happen, and for sure some people have been robbed, but don't let the reputation scare you. Common sense makes a difference, and then the city can be great even for nocturnal walks


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the replies so far. I was only really kidding about the siesta. I figured that it probably isn't a modern thing in workaholic Barcelona. I've been to the city before so I have some idea of what to expect, re: areas, transport, lifestyle. Mainly I'm trying to square up the low salary range the company are pitching, to check if it's normal and if I can live in the city with it. I'm a little worried that the money is average for Spain but that Barcelona is well above average in cost of living. I don't want to spend some years working in Barcelona and end up flat-broke as soon as I step outside Spain. I'm too old for that.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm, without numbers in EUR it's hard to say. Let me just tell you this: 700 euro/month for a small flat in Ciutat Vella in an old house is bottom price, anything below is either a bargain or a catch. Outside of the Ciutat Vella in the more luxurious modern housing areas, 1000 euro per month are normal. (but then, Dublin isn't that different - when I lived there I paid 630 a month for a bedsit flat near St Stephens Green)

Suburbs not belonging to BCN proper are cheaper but still 550-650 a month will be not unnormal.

Food is cheap in the small shops (alimentacio) , but if you want things cheap you'll eat canned food and microwaved food often. Restaurants come with a price tag although after a few weeks you'll find the affordable ones and then things get easier. Some buffet restaurants offer an "all you can eat" for a very reasonable price, outside of tourist areas you'll find the tapas bars quite cheap as well, and a bit of asking around will lead you to very tasty and affordable restaurants. Count on a few weeks to find out the spots that are affordable AND tasty.

Transport: I believe it's 1.30 € for a single ticket on the metro (long time ago I did this since I have a card for multiple rides) - 7.30 euro for a 10 rides ticket in zone 1 which extends to the neighbouring villages outside of BCN. Metro system is excellent, although outside the weekend it stops at midnight (night busses exist but not as frequent as metro)

Since I live quite reclusive and hate nightlife and parties, I cannot comment on that. But it will be pricey unless you know where to go, which I obviously don't. I once ended up in an Arab music bar where coca-cola was 6 euro per glass. Irish pubs tend to be quite expensive as those attract a lot of tourists.

Doctor: as long as you use the public healthcare, doctor visits are free and medication almost free (1 euro or less per box of medication is normal)

Oh, when it comes to rent: it is normal to pay 2 months deposit and an extra third month as commission for the estate agent. So be prepared you'll need some funds to get settled.

Yeah, Barcelona is expensive. Sad but true. It's a great vibrant city and very cosmopolitan. But it comes with a price tag.

Not sure if you're a football fan, but FC Barcelona tickets are expensive (I've been only once -last weekend- when my favourite club visited, and tickets were free through the fan club... The unlucky ones not affiliated to that paid 42 euro for quite bad seats)

Also, while you do get around with English, it's advisable to pick up some Spanish and/or Catalan because even in a cosmopolitan and tourist-swamped city as this, the amount of people speaking a foreign language is shockingly low.

But as said, it's still a great city, if you find your way to the affordable places and you learn a basic bit of Spanish it can be quite enjoyable.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi Jim

My partner is currently in negotiations with a firm based in Barcelona, where we have lived previously. Wage rates depend on the industry, it seems. We've discovered that rates for engineering jobs can be national which does not work for places like Catalunya and where we currently live (Basque country) where cost of living is around 30% higher than national average. Luckily, rents have softened a little bit recently but perhaps this also applies to wages too.

I've never met anyone who has moved to Barcelona for the handsome wages, however it regularly rates highly in surveys where people want to work and live. Your prospective employer should be able to provide you with all the details of their offer, including tax information. You should also keep in mind that many folks on permanent contracts are paid 14 months per year so you should figure out whether your offer includes this. Wages can be scary low (I know a social worker who makes E1300, English teachers who make around E1500). Luckily, there loads of cultural things to do which are free but I would be surprised if your offer could match anything like what you'd be paid in France or Ireland.

I'm with Gerrit: Unless you specifically need if for work, why would you possibly want to have a car in Barcelona? Driving is the most expensive and least efficient means of transport. There's fabulous public transport and a public bike hire system that is more established and much larger than the Dublin version. We regularly used hire cars for weekends away which have had amazing rates over the last couple of years.

Another suggestion would be to avoid the agents and rent direct with an owner via sites such as pisos.com or loquo.es. And take temporary rentals whilst you check out different neighbourhoods. Expats are often preferred tenants as we don't often demand or are able to demand infinite rental contracts (many of the locals are on protected rent arrangements).


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

One remark though: loquo.com does contain scammers, so some filtering needs to be done before doing that. I have used estate agents by choice, I somehow find it more reliable despite the extra expense. I once was on a site (think it was loquo.com) where a flat was offered in center of town at the Gran Via, one of the most expensive avenues of all, for 400 euro all inclusive. Turned out the guy claimed to be a priest who needed to leave on a foreign mission and "would send the keys if you send me a cheque now" ... That sort of scams will rarely if ever occur in an estate agent whereas sites like loquo.com are great when using common sense, but can be tricky sometimes to filter the fraudulent ads from the correct ones.

And indeed, public transport here is extremely well organised and affordable as well  I find even the taxis very well organised compared to other cities I've lived in. However, to compare with Dublin isn't that flattering: has a tramline only since 2004 and is the ONLY European capital without a subway. I remember I was taking the tram in Dublin on its first day of operating (lived in Dublin back then) ; most European capitals had tramlines ages before


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Why not try a visit to Barcelona, it is an incredible city,
> Hepa


Oh I have. I love it.



gerrit said:


> OK, regarding the siesta: ...


It's a Barcelona-based company but multinational, so I imagine 'normal' office hours (they have core hours of 10-4).



gerrit said:


> Actually, living downtown is cheaper than living out of the center, as odd as it may sound.


Interesting that right downtown might be cheaper. The company would sort me out with accomodation for two months, so I'd have time to figure out the fun/cheap areas in which to live. I guess I'd explore the old neighborhoods and out to the Exiemple, to get a feel for everywhere.



gerrit said:


> Not sure if you're a football fan, but...


Definitely want to go see FC Barcelona at some point. That's a given for me.



gerrit said:


> it's advisable to pick up some Spanish and/or Catalan


I have some Spanish language, and the company gives lessons in-house.



geez said:


> I've never met anyone who has moved to Barcelona for the handsome wages,...


My job would be in IT, so I'm guessing it should be competitive but it seems about 70% of my Dublin salary, but as you say, nobody moves to Barcelona for the money.



geez said:


> many folks on permanent contracts are paid 14 months per year


I'll ask about the 14-month thing. Does that mean quoted salary divided into 14 pay cheques or quoted salary plus two bonus payments? I'm guessing the former.



geez said:


> why would you possibly want to have a car in Barcelona?


That would be for getting away for the weekends - kayaking is my sport, so I'd be looking to get to the Pyrenees at the weekends in spring, and Andorra for skiing. In the city, I'd be on the metro or on a bike, depending on distances.



geez said:


> Another suggestion would be to avoid the agents and rent direct with an owner via sites such as pisos or loquo. And take temporary rentals whilst you check out different neighbourhoods....


That's good to know.



geez said:


> Expats are often preferred tenants as we don't often demand or are able to demand infinite rental contracts (many of the locals are on protected rent arrangements).


That's good to know too.



gerrit said:


> However, to compare with Dublin isn't that flattering: has a tramline only since 2004 and is the ONLY European capital without a subway.


I know, it's shocking. I love the new tram here, it's just like being in Europe without having to fly there first. Ha!

Thanks for all the info guys. Looks like I will have a face-to-face interview in a week or so. Looking forward to that.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, if they offer 2 month accomodation and Spanish lessons, that sounds like a good deal. I would say Barcelona and Dublin are a bit similar when it comes to salaries and prices, with that difference that Barcelona has a lot more to offer. It is expensive living here but I wouldn't say that to anyone without adding that you do get value for your money. A lot depends of course on what you like ; nightlife may be more expensive (I don't know for sure) than cultural events like plays and open mike nights. But that's exactly what is nice about this city: regardless of how you prefer to spend your free time, you are likely to find something that caters your taste


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

> I'll ask about the 14-month thing. Does that mean quoted salary divided into 14 pay cheques or quoted salary plus two bonus payments? I'm guessing the former.


- You should speak with your Spanish office's HR department to confirm this. Many Spanish companies will offer 12 x Monthly salaries together with an extra Month's Salary at Xmas and in the Summer. However, many Spanish companies - particularly those who operate internationally are moving away from this system.
There are a number of other benefits that you should ask to be made clear in your contract, such as the traditional days off for Moving House, Getting Married, Fathers paternity leave, Fathers' Breastfeeding leave (honest!), observed Fiesta dates etc....


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> Fathers' Breastfeeding leave.


:confused2: WHAT? Es muy loco!!!

I presume this is the "time with baby after its born" thing? Or am I missing something with the genetic makeup of Spanish men?

Hombres con Leche? Whatever next!!!!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> :confused2: WHAT? Es muy loco!!!
> 
> I presume this is the "time with baby after its born" thing? Or am I missing something with the genetic makeup of Spanish men?
> 
> Hombres con Leche? Whatever next!!!!


...Read it and weep ! - Tumbit - News Article - Working Fathers in Spain now entitled to 'Breastfeeding leave'


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> ...Read it and weep ! - Tumbit - News Article - Working Fathers in Spain now entitled to 'Breastfeeding leave'


Well, there is just no answer to that is there... I suppose it is a fantastic idea really... Mother needs to work so dad can nip home for an hour to breastfeed. Maybe the woman leaves her breasts in the house before she goes to work?

It reminds me of a great film "meet the fockers" where the grandad invents a man boob so he can breast feed the baby. If you havnt seen it, you must!:clap2:

heres a taster (pardon the pun)


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Actually, male nipples can produce a minimal amount of milk. I am no medical specialist but apparently it can occur during the pregnancy when the man is a bit too emotionally involved by the whole thing. Paternity leave would be a better term and should be a basic right for all fathers really - not making the choice which of the parents stays at home but allow both of them some time off to look after their newborn.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

During extensive research at the beach last summer, I've concluded that the Spanish male is generally 'moob'-free. But seriously, it's not impossible for males to take an active role in the care and feeding of bubs regardless of how they are fed (ie formula or expressed breast milk).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

geez said:


> During extensive research at the beach last summer, I've concluded that the Spanish male is generally 'moob'-free. But seriously, it's not impossible for males to take an active role in the care and feeding of bubs regardless of how they are fed (ie formula or expressed breast milk).


is that the voice of experience


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

geez said:


> During extensive research at the beach last summer, I've concluded that the Spanish male is generally 'moob'-free.


I regularly coduct similar research! :spy:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just wondering why Jo hasn't come along with her :focus: banner!

It's hilarious watching the direction some of these threads take ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Just wondering why Jo hasn't come along with her :focus: banner!
> 
> It's hilarious watching the direction some of these threads take ...


I very nearly did earlier - then I had to go teach a couple of classes & got taken out for lunch!!


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

Woo! Job offered and accepted. I start in Barcelona on November 15. Thanks for all the help guys. Or, really, thanks for all the help so far. Expect a series of inane questions in the future.

Like:

- Where's a good place to buy a second-hand bike? I'll probably sign up for the city bike scheme first. 
- Where do I find a five-a-side football game?
- What are the good music websites/clubs?
- Cheap opticians for new glasses?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimkennedy said:


> Woo! Job offered and accepted. I start in Barcelona on November 15. Thanks for all the help guys. Or, really, thanks for all the help so far. Expect a series of inane questions in the future.
> 
> Like:
> 
> ...


I'm only qualified to answer your last question - my advice is to go to SpecSavers and stock up before you move! Eye tests are free for everyone here but glasses are very expensive.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats to you, Jim. Good luck with the move.



Alcalaina said:


> I'm only qualified to answer your last question - my advice is to go to SpecSavers and stock up before you move! Eye tests are free for everyone here but glasses are very expensive.


Gosh, i was going to say glasses are cheap here in Spain. I suppose it depends what you are used to paying.

- I'll probably sign up for the city bike scheme first. 
Give Bicing a try... you might find that covers your needs and the stations are everywhere these days. I've only ever had one apartment in Barcelona where I could secure a bike without lugging it up stairs (lifts, if you are thus blessed, are often too small for bikes). Foldies used to be the weapon of choice before the public scheme was launched. You might find it easier to go to the head office (PLAÇA CARLES PI I SUNYER, 8-10 at the end of Avda Portal de Angels in the Barri Gotic) to sign up as I think their website is only in Catalan and Castellano.

- What are the good music websites/clubs?
Subscribe to LE COOL - BARCELONA and visit 'culture club' Mau Mau (maumau Barcelona on-line magazine & cultural membership). In exchange for a tenner for an annual membership, they pop you on a great whats on list and offer loads of discounts.

I recommend the Time Out shortlist guide for those new to Barcelona. If you are interested in brushing up on your Spanish via an intercambio, I can recommend the meetup at www.englishoasis.org/.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

geez said:


> Congrats to you, Jim. Good luck with the move.
> 
> Gosh, i was going to say glasses are cheap here in Spain. I suppose it depends what you are used to paying.


Maybe they are cheaper in the north of Spain? I was quoted nearly 300 euros for a pair of varifocals at Visionlab, compared to about £200 for _two_ pairs in the UK.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Good music websites/clubs ... That depends what type of music you like. Which type of music or venues you like?

Despite being in BCN already more than a year, I cannot really answer the other questions. Five a side footie certainly exists but this is often barrio-based ; once you know which barrio you will live in, hop into some sports pubs and see which ones' team you can join.

Good luck !!


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys,

I use SpecSavers in Dublin. I assumed it would be cheaper in BCN, guess not. Any idea about laser surgery?

Are most apartments walk-up or with lifts? Do apartment buildings have underground storage or parking spots? Where do people with cars park? 

I've signed up for Le Cool and MauMau - cheers. Any others? I guess I'm into 'indie' music, if that even means anything anymore. Primavera, and so on.

The company is offering language classes, so I'll hold off on the intercambio for now.

How about reading lists - what are the good primers on BCN and Spain? Just finished Colm Toibin's Homage to Barcelona.

I think I need a big wall map of the city too.

Tell me to shut up with the endless questions any time you feel like it.

Jim.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimkennedy said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> How about reading lists - what are the good primers on BCN and Spain? Just finished Colm Toibin's Homage to Barcelona.
> 
> ...


You need to have a look at this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/59408-books-about-spain.html

There's one about films too


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

jimkennedy said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Are most apartments walk-up or with lifts? Do apartment buildings have underground storage or parking spots? Where do people with cars park?


You would be very lucky to find a lift to an apartment in the Barri Gotic or Barcelonetta. In other newer areas, it's probably a 50/50 proposition and most apartment blocks are six-to-seven levels. Flats without lifts tend to be cheaper as owners pay higher shared charges and capital cost for lifts, and some of those lifts are the smallest I've ever come across. I once had an apartment with a tiny storage spot in the cellar but the owner used it.

One of the reasons I responded to your car question earlier with a 'are you _sure _you want to own a car?' is that owning a car is a major pain and IMO brings few benefits unless you have to live on the outskirts for some reason. I found parking in Manhattan when I lived there easier than parking in Barcelona itself. The few people I know who own cars who live near the centre rent car spaces in public or private car parks, paying upwards of E125 a month for a spot. I don't know how available such spaces are but I would not assume that cheaper, better ones will be available. You see adverts all the time for private spaces. It's very unusual to have your own car space provided with an apartment, but if you do you will likely pay for it one way or another. 

Barcelona council has long pursued a policy of making cars pay for the space that the take up and has removed loads of on-street parking in recent years, while spending up big on public transport service improvements and expansion. Traffic calming measures make driving around town a further pain and, in my experience, slower than other alternatives. Once you have somewhere to live you can apply for residential on-street parking which you will have to keep a ticket on the dash constantly. I can't remember how much you pay with a permit, but parking on-street without a residential permit is a bit more than E25 a day. You might want to check out Montjuiic park if you really need parking as it used to have some free parking. The trade off there is that you would have to expect break-ins and possibly someone setting up house in your car at some point.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Jim, I live in the Ciutat Vella. The Ciutat Vella tends to be cheaper, despite being centrally located and near all action going on, than some other less central areas. Because, and here is the answer to your question, Ciutat Vella is a maze of very little alleys (you may get lost the first few weeks ) full of old houses. These houses are very authentic and charming, it is the real Barcelona as it used to be. However, them being old means that they are lacking some modern comforts. The vast majority of flats are small, don't have elevators, not all of them have heating or airconditioning, and then sometimes you come across some minor issues like all old houses have. 

The choice is yours if you find the center-of-town and authentic sight fascinating enough to not mind the lack of modern luxuries (for me, living in the Ciutat Vella, things have been fine but then my demands aren't that high).

If you do want modern comforts such as airco, more spacious flats and elevators, then you either need to opt for a suburb or for one of the less central barrios such as Gracia, Sant Andreu, Eixample, ... But as those are mostly comfortable newly built areas, the price tag will be significantly higher than in Ciutat Vella.

If you do manage to find a flat in Barceloneta, Raval, Gothic Quarter or El Born (those together form the Ciutat Vella) for a price below 900 euro per month and with both a lift and airco, then there is either a catch or it is a bargain like there's only 1 per 1000 offers ... In other words: don't count on such modern facilities in the Ciutat Vella. 

Sorry, but better to tell the truth I think. You have the choice between more expensive but newly built luxurious flats just outside of the center, or very charming yet old and small flats in the city center.
However, keep in mind that public transport is excellent and that you are never really far away from the center.

A car in Barcelona? I know only one person who has one, the vast majority of people use a bike or public transport. Traffic is chaotic here. I experience this first hand when taking a taxi, unless it's the middle of the night the rush hour never seems to end...


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys,

I'll 'park' the issue of the car. Boom boom. I know I don't need one for city living in BCN. I'm thinking about having one for getting away at the weekends, not getting around the city. It's a longer term thing, not this side of Christmas. Sorry to exorcise everyone so much.

Jim.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

If you wish to visit towns within Catalunya, please note the train network is very good as well so for most day trips you won't need a car neither. And for visiting towns out of Catalunya such as Madrid, Sevilla, ... I think a low budget flight with Vueling is a better option than spending 7 hours on the road  A car is very un-needed here unless you plan on visiting a lot of very tiny remote mountain villages where a bus passes only once a day. But most towns worth a visit have excellent public transport connections.


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jim,

how are the preps goin for BCN??

Great advice, tips and info for you from all on ur planned move....

Wish you fellow eireannach....

Im in a similar situation altho I plan to live in Valencia city centre so hope u (or all these helpful posters for that matter) dont mind me asking some questions within the next few days weeks y meis' 

Suertes siempre


H77


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi hola77,

Exciting stuff eh? My prep is going well. The shipping company shows up here in Dublin tomorrow, so currently the house is covered in cardboard boxes. I'm sorting stuff in various piles - ship to BCN, store at the ma's house, dump, donate to charity shop. It's all good. 

Other than that my preparation is fairly simple, largely because the company has sorted me with an apartment for the first two months, a shipping budget, and flights out. That takes a huge amount of hassle off my plate and let's me ease into it without making expensive mistakes along the way.

Good luck with Valencia, I'd be happy to help with whatever I figure out.

Tips:
- I've been doing a lot of google searching for blogs and websites about BCN to find non-tourist information.
- I've also bombarded the HR person at my new company with questions - they're very eager to help.
- If you're on twitter run a background search on Valencia, Spain, Valencia football, or whatever is of interest to you. You'll find lots of interest and links to other stuff.
- I don't know what your language skills are like but I found it helpful to put a Spanish linguaphone course on my iPod - you can pick it up a little at a time without it being work. Although for me I think Catalan might be more useful.

Jim.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

jimkennedy said:


> Although for me I think Catalan might be more useful.


Jim, for Barcelona I'd suggest Spanish is more useful unless your workplace is unusual and operates in Catalan. Everyone speaks Spanish, but not everyone speaks Catalan beyond a couple of phrases. All official stuff is bilingual, and often in English too. Unless you are Colm Toiban (who claims he learnt Catalan in two months!), I'd recommend Spanish first.

I quite like the Coffee Break Spanish podcast for beginners.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Actually, learning Catalan in a few months to me sounds more realistic than learning Spanish in a few months. I speak French fluently and Catalan has a LOT in common with French. I don't dare to speak it out of fear of stupid mistakes, but when reading a Catalan newspaper I can understand the vast majority of the articles. With Spanish language papers, I still struggle to fully understand an article.

Especially when someone has some knowledge of French, Catalan to me seems easier than Spanish. But indeed, in the city there are so many expats and Spaniards who have their origins elsewhere, that Spanish is more useful. Catalan is mainly spoken in the smaller towns and regional smaller cities. And in Andorra where you will love tax free shopping  In Barcelona, Spanish is probably better to learn.

Do NOT think English will be just fine. The majority of people have serious difficulties with speaking or understanding Spanish.


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

Work-wise I'm all set - English is the company language, so no problems there. 

In terms of other languages, I have decent French from school way back. So perhaps picking up enough Catalan to stay on-side with the locals won't be too tricky, if it's similar in some respects to French.

I have decent conversational Spanish and the company is offering courses in Spanish, so I'll be availing of that. 

I think it would be kind of rude of me not to make an effort to learn some Catalan, even if it's not strictly 'necessary.' Anywhere you go in the world locals like it that you are making some kind of effort.

Jim.


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

gerrit said:


> And in Andorra where you will love tax free shopping


Oh, bonus! I need a new snowboard to replace the one I bought about 10 years ago, coincidentally, in Andorra.

Jim.


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm here. Barcelona rocks!


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

fair play jim....

glad 2hear its goin Good so far.. 

Hope Valencia will rock & live up to all mi pre-conceived ideas of it! delighted to say I have decent conversational spanish tambien but needs improvin always and totally agree with you on travelling to any part of the world..its a thing of respect IMO, as in the onus is on the travellin party to make some effort in the language
jus few quick things!

how has the weather there been since you moved?
Was it Dublin ya moved from our Great wee Emerald isle from? as I will be too leavin Baile Atha Cliath
Was the actual packing one/two suitcases a nightmare? 
Sorry for the randomness of Q's but glad 2say there'll b plenty more if its no trouble..
Lookin forward to hearin how Barca is rockin throughout Nov & deciembre!


H77


----------



## jimkennedy (Jul 19, 2010)

hola77 said:


> how has the weather there been since you moved?
> Was it Dublin ya moved from our Great wee Emerald isle from? as I will be too leavin Baile Atha Cliath
> Was the actual packing one/two suitcases a nightmare?
> Sorry for the randomness of Q's but glad 2say there'll b plenty more if its no trouble..
> ...


Weather has been fine. A little colder than I expected. I bought a coat. Nothing drastic though, just a bit cold.
Yup, from Dublin.
Packing was fine - company paid for my shipping. If anything I regret bringing too much crap that I probably won't need.
It's been great so far.


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Il take your a bit cold and raise you 9-10 inches of snow here... it shows no sign of stoppin either...awh il miss this next Nov/Dec NOT!!

Good2 hear ur all settlin in grand.. 
any1 else ideas out there on where in centro to live in Valencia, id be v. appreciative!

h77


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

hola77 said:


> Il take your a bit cold and raise you 9-10 inches of snow here... it shows no sign of stoppin either...awh il miss this next Nov/Dec NOT!!
> 
> Good2 hear ur all settlin in grand..
> any1 else ideas out there on where in centro to live in Valencia, id be v. appreciative!
> ...


I visit Valencia a regularly as I can. It's a place I really enjoy. Usually only go in the day time, but I keep meaning to get a hotel there and experience the evening / night atmosphere.

I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

So Jim, how has Barcelona been for you so far?  I have been living in BCN center almost 1.5 year now and still enjoy it a lot. It's a great city to live in. I hope you're finding it as pleasant as me, the city will never fail to amaze you as there is always something going on


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I visit Valencia a regularly as I can. It's a place I really enjoy. Usually only go in the day time, but I keep meaning to get a hotel there and experience the evening / night atmosphere.
> 
> I'm sure you will enjoy it.


Great, thanks Stravinsky.....
I hope I do.. From your day time visits., what would be the nice areas in the centro to live in or get a rented accomodation,,, i was hopin as close to the centre as poss but obviously not directly beside the most noisiest/ any crime potential centre spots? Iv heard there a lot parks.. Im an avid runner/ jogger and hope to buy a bicycle whn I get out there full time!!

Thanks for the info and to any one else that might hav some helpful hints!!

H77


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jimkennedy said:


> I'm currently in discussion with a company in Barcelona about me taking a job there. So I have a bunch of questions. From reading lots here, and around the internet, I've figured out some non-essential information, such as that Barcelona is not as cheap as other parts, Telefonica are to be avoided at all costs, and that all of you are trying to figure out Sky telly boxes...
> 
> Anyone have a link for a good tax calculator? I've googled and the ones I've found look dodgy (as in, I've entered my current salary in Ireland and got incorrect results).
> 
> ...


Just a few points:

Telefonica are not as dire as people make out...yes, in some individual cases they haven't performed well, I'm sure - what Company has a 100% success record? We left Telefonica or Movistar as it now is and after a month we're glad to return to them.
Getting Sky here is not a problem. If you subscribe in the ROI you bring your tv, box and card and set it all up in Barcelona. The onlty real problem seems to be with people who find they can't get what they want for free and have to pay for it.
Siesta...well, it's alive and well in our village in Andalucia. Shops closed, streets deserted, tranquillity falls...it's lovely.
Those are my experiences , others will have different tales to tell.
It's useful to hear what people have to say but you may find as many opinions as there are posters.
Spain is a nation of regions with sharp differences between them, differences of language, culture, temperament. Just like British/Irish immigrants, really...
What applies to one region may not in another.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

hola77 said:


> Great, thanks Stravinsky.....
> I hope I do.. From your day time visits., what would be the nice areas in the centro to live in or get a rented accomodation,,, i was hopin as close to the centre as poss but obviously not directly beside the most noisiest/ any crime potential centre spots? Iv heard there a lot parks.. Im an avid runner/ jogger and hope to buy a bicycle whn I get out there full time!!
> 
> Thanks for the info and to any one else that might hav some helpful hints!!
> ...


Well, the river was diverted away from Valencia city many years ago, and what was the river bed is one big park with all kinds of things going on .... eventually opens up into the science park.

I'm not well up on places to stay tbh I'm afraid, however there seems to be a lot of accommodation on the other side of the river, and that's not too far from the centre.

Railway station


----------



## hola77 (Oct 21, 2010)

wow
great pics

thanks a lot S


----------

